# What is the best engine swap for a n13



## Peter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

hey guys, im looking to swap my Nissan Pulsar N13 1990's engine for one that has done less k's. what would be the easiest and beneficial swap??
Thanks 
-peter


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "easiest" swap will always be an engine that is the same as what's already installed. Anything other generally will require swapping the engine harness and ECM and adapting it to your original harness, along with possibly needing to adapt mounts, transmission, fuel system, exhaust, axles, etc, etc., depending on what engine you plan on installing.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

The SR20DE would be the best engine if you have the means. Next might be a CA18E (or DE , but not sure if it came as a FWD layout off my head). Or the unusual GA16DE, but it's actually a decent engine that I think would suit a N13 quite nicely.

If you have money put a Maxima VQ35DE in there!

Jose


----------

